# YouTube TV adds Viacom networks



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

YouTube TV Adds 14 ViacomCBS Cable Networks Under Expanded Pact - Variety


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garn9173 said:


> YouTube TV Adds 14 ViacomCBS Cable Networks Under Expanded Pact - Variety


Under an expanded, multiyear pact between Google and ViacomCBS, YouTube TV will add 14 cable networks from the legacy Viacom - which have been missing from YouTube TV ever since it launched three years ago. The deal also provides for continued carriage of CBS broadcast stations, CBS Sports Network, Pop TV, Smithsonian Channel, and The CW on YouTube TV's live TV and on-demand subscription service.

The deal also includes a continued commitment to distribute ViacomCBS' premium subscription services, including Showtime, on YouTube TV, as well as an extended partnership to distribute the media company's content on the broader YouTube platforms. Financial terms of the agreement were not disclosed.

YouTube TV, priced at $49.99 per month, is slated to add the new ViacomCBS cable nets to its lineup this summer. The networks are: BET, CMT, Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, Paramount Network, TV Land, VH1, BET Her, MTV2, Nick Jr., NickToons, TeenNick and MTV Classic.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

They should also add the History Channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And another $10 to the base price of their service? Unless their tier the channels consider every channel addition (including the Viacom channels) to be an expected price increase.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> And another $10 to the base price of their service? Unless their tier the channels consider every channel addition (including the Viacom channels) to be an expected price increase.


Assuming a $10 price increase would still make it a very competitive price. That would make it $60/month. Hulu+live usually ends up costing more than that after you pay a more to get enough DVR space and the ability to skip ads on recordings. ATT TV Now is $80/month for the only level that makes any sense at all. And ATT TV is $57/month at the lowest level if you cancel at the end of the 1st year.

IOW, around the $50-$60 price point you are at the high end of the streaming services offered currently.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

YouTube TV And ViacomCBS Expand Carriage Deal, Adding 14 Networks - Deadline

It appears that as the Viacom channels are added, only a few will become part of the base tier where others will be part of a premium offering. Most likely to help keep any planned cost increases to the current base package, if any, to a minimum.

_*"The agreement will keep CBS broadcast stations, CBS Sports Network, Pop TV, Smithsonian Channel and The CW on the bundle and also add BET, CMT, Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, Paramount Network, TV Land and VH1 in the summer. At a later point, another batch of networks joining a premium tier will include ET Her, MTV2, Nick Jr., NickToons, TeenNick and MTV Classic.

Premium subscription services, including Showtime's streaming service, will also be offered through YouTube TV under the deal as well as broader promotions across other parts of YouTube."*_


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

Philo was the 'add on' service that I've always considered with youtubetv, as it includes the discovery channels (and of course viacom) that yttvwas missing; but I've been holding out for discovery rolling out their streaming service (supposedly ~$7/month maybe). Hopefully if they charge for all these 'junk' (my opinion) viacom channels they will make if an 'addon' and not force everyone to pay up for channels they don't want.

Fyi, the History channel is an outlier, being owned only partially by Discovery networks. So its carridge fees are higher than most.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

James Long said:


> And another $10 to the base price of their service? Unless their tier the channels consider every channel addition (including the Viacom channels) to be an expected price increase.


I'd think common sense would say an increase is likely. Whether it's $5 or $10 per month, but it's still competitive in comparison to everything else in the landscape.

No contract, no DVR fees, no HD fees, no receiver fees...I'm good at $55-$60.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

1948GG said:


> Philo was the 'add on' service that I've always considered with youtubetv, as it includes the discovery channels (and of course viacom) that yttvwas missing; but I've been holding out for discovery rolling out their streaming service (supposedly ~$7/month maybe). Hopefully if they charge for all these 'junk' (my opinion) viacom channels they will make if an 'addon' and not force everyone to pay up for channels they don't want.
> 
> Fyi, the History channel is an outlier, being owned only partially by Discovery networks. So its carridge fees are higher than most.


History is owned by A+E Television Networks which is a 50/50 joint venture between Disney & Hearst. This is the current structure of Disney's cable channels:

Disney group: ESPN channels (also a joint venture w/Hearst. Disney owns 80%.) Channels typically bundles with the ESPN group include ABC O&Os, the 3 Disney channels and Freeform. 
FX Networks: FX, FXX, FXM, National Geographic, Nat Geo Wild and Nat Geo Mundo, Fox Life, BabyTV. <-- As independent distribution deals end these channels are bundled with the Disney group of channels. 

A+E Television group (Disney 50%, Hearst 50%): A&E, History, Vice, FYI, Military History, History en Espanol, Lifetime, Lifetime Movies, Lifetime Real Women. <-- This group negotiates carriage deals independently of Disney's other channels. This is why they are available on fuboTV and Orby TV while the rest are not. Also why they are not currently on YouTube TV but all other channels from the Disney & FX Networks groups are.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Noticed that Logo wasn't included in the YouTube/Viacom deal. Channel airs some classic TV shows, but many already covered on Antenna, getTV and MeTV.

Since Disney owns almost 100% of Hulu and 50% of the A&E Television group, I've been wondering when it will add those extra A&E owned channels: LMN, LRW, Vice, fyi and Military History, into Hulu Live TV. At that point, I'd guess it'd strike a deal with Hallmark's owners too, and charge $5 or $10 more in an extra pack.

If Philo see its subscriptions drop, maybe as YTTV and Hulu Live TV overlap in channels, Philo should add some channels too. I'd like if it got the national feed of METV if possible (as Dish Network carries it on the satellite side), but if not, it could add Pop, INSP, Light TV, getTV, SONY Movie Channel, HDNet and the 4 EPIX channels in a higher tier, maybe $10 more a month.

I've noticed Hulu doesn't offer EPIX for some reason, although it has HBO, Cinemax, Starz and Showtime. I subscribe to EPIX via Sling, and Starz!/Showtime via Hulu, the latter with a combination discount that Hulu offered.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

rnbmusicfan said:


> Noticed that Logo wasn't included in the YouTube/Viacom deal. Channel airs some classic TV shows, but many already covered on Antenna, getTV and MeTV.
> 
> Since Disney owns almost 100% of Hulu and 50% of the A&E Television group, I've been wondering when it will add those extra A&E owned channels: LMN, LRW, Vice, fyi and Military History, into Hulu Live TV. At that point, I'd guess it'd strike a deal with Hallmark's owners too, and charge $5 or $10 more in an extra pack.
> 
> ...


Hulu has an Entertainment Add-On for $7.99/mo which includes Lifetime Movies, FYI, American Heroes, Cooking Channel, Destination America, Discovery Family, Discovery Life, Great American Country, Science and CNBC World.

Logo right now acts as a complimentary flank to TV Land and when VH1 is airing new episodes from _RuPaul's Drag Race_ franchise it effectively signs off with a message encouraging viewers to turn to VH1.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, Logo is essentially TV Land 2 now, but I have a feeling Viacom doesn't want to actually do an actual rename as the channel was intended to serve the LGBTQ+ community. However if one actually looks at the schedule, it's mostly marathon re-runs of sitcoms and occasional movies. Sometimes it's a marathon showing of RuPaul's Drag Race though.

As far as Logo, RuPaul's Drag Race has moved to VH1. I don't know what ViacomCBS has in store for Logo if it was passed over in package negotiations between ViacomCBS and Google/ YouTube TV. Typically, Logo is in the highest most packages on cable already. Philo and Sling Blue with Comedy Extra add-on, have it in somewhat more affordable low price packages though. MeTV will be re-adding Laverne & Shirley to its schedule. Even with classic TV programming, now most of the shows on Logo can be found elsewhere.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't forsee ViacomCBS keeping its large portfolio of cable channels as they exist now. I'm expecting some of the sparsely distributed channels being closed down. I also see Pop and Logo TV being prime for closing.


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, ViacomCBS operates a high number cable channels, that aren't very distinct. Among the channels include:

CMT
CMT Music (carried on Dish)
BET
BET Gospel (carried on Orby)
BET Her
BET Jams (carried on Orby)
BET Soul (carried on Orby)
Comedy Central
MTV
MTV2
MTV Classic
MTV Live
MTV U
VH1
Logo
TV Land
Nickelodeon
Nick Jr. (carried on Philo)
NickToons
NickMusic
TeenNick
Paramount Network
Pop

Then, it also has CNET, ET Live, CBS News and other non cable, but digital channels, and Pluto TV app versions of the above channels. Of the OTT providers, I think Philo has somewhat good coverage of the Viacom channels, at least the pre ViacomCBS merger ones.

There is also the Smithsonian Channel, but that's somewhat a premium service or channel, as it has a $4.99/month premium version on Roku, it's just partly owned by ViacomCBS.


----------

